# I dare you to watch this without raging



## Bread (Jan 6, 2012)

I found this video while browsing /a/ a few days ago when there was a thread about conventions and I've never found a video that made me this angry.
the first time I watched it I had to pause through the first 10 seconds because my face was already in my palm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvozYm3S-kw

you've been warned.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't rage, do I get a prize? 

I found it more annoying than anything else. The fuck, are they saying ''nya''? If you're going to do that shit do it right.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 7, 2012)

Disliked
Flagged for spam
Wrote a nasty comment

Yes I guess you can say I kinda ragged.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 7, 2012)

It was meh... What's so rage worthy about that, OP?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 7, 2012)

There's a "message to all furry haters" video in the related links. 5 seconds of that made me rage quite a bit.


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> There's a "message to all furry haters" video in the related links. 5 seconds of that made me rage quite a bit.


ugh, I saw that too. I couldn't even finish watching it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 7, 2012)

Fucking annoying, but seems par the course for an anime convention.


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Yes I guess you can say I kinda ragged.



you should clean yourself up then


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> There's a "message to all furry haters" video in the related links. 5 seconds of that made me rage quite a bit.



That kid is fat as all hell.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

Five seconds in and I stopped. I'm not in the mood for that much stupidity, be it rageworthy or not.


----------



## shteev (Jan 7, 2012)

Excuse me, what?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2012)

*click*
This is dumb.
This is still dumb.
*close tab*

Raging involves too much effort to be wasted on this trash.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2012)

Bookmarked for the next time a weeaboo tries to tell me they're not as bad as furries.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 7, 2012)

*reads OP*

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED

*clicks link*

*Update:*
Ha! I didn't rage!
... but I did just WTF for like 4 minutes. Da hell was that?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 7, 2012)

I pretty much dont give a fuck anymore about anime fags. Every single fucking one does this. This is actually more tolerable than others ive seen.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Bookmarked for the next time a weeaboo tries to tell me they're not as bad as furries.



Weeaboos do this shit in public, we at least keep it to ourselves (for the most part).


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go again with the furries hatin' on weeaboos.

 Hello pot, this is kettle. Thou art black.


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Oh boy, here we go again with the furries hatin' on weeaboos.
> 
> Hello pot, this is kettle. Thou art black.



Well it depends on what your definition of a weeaboo is

I enjoy and watch anime but I don't consider myself a weeaboo because I do not base my entire lifestyle around it and I have an understanding that it is not acceptable to act like this in public.
I do go to anime conventions but I usually go to watch panels of my favorite writers and voice actors, shop and take pictures with well behaved and well done cosplayers. Not to act like a moron, annoy everybody around me and show off my poorly done cosplay.


(also, I'm not going to lie the kid at 0:17 is cute)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2012)

It was painful, but the mental image of sweeping their ashes out made me smile before I could rage.


----------



## Rosca (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL at the fact that ugly people waste their time making videos to expose their ugly fandom to the world.

If anything, lets rage at Youtube for still letting shit like this exist on their site.


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosca said:


> LOL at the fact that ugly people waste their time making videos to expose their ugly fandom to the world.
> 
> If anything, lets rage at Youtube for still letting shit like this exist on their site.



Damn right, brother. Those ugly people should've altered their genes to make themselves prettier before making videos


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosca said:


> LOL at the fact that *ugly people* waste their time making videos to expose their ugly fandom to the world.
> 
> If anything, lets rage at Youtube for still letting shit like this exist on their site.


Haha! No. Asshole.


----------



## veeno (Jan 9, 2012)

Uhh sorry i have dial-up will someone tell me what is happening?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosca said:


> LOL at the fact that ugly people waste their time making videos to expose their ugly fandom to the world.
> 
> If anything, lets rage at Youtube for still letting shit like this exist on their site.




And I bet you are just as ascetically pleasing as them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2012)

*click*
*page doesn't even oad but i see "cosplay meet"*
*close*


----------



## ADF (Jan 9, 2012)

I've seen worse. The furry foam adventure. A video that pissed people off so much, I'm having difficulty locating it on YouTube because of all the videos bitching about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

ADF said:


> I've seen worse. The furry foam adventure. A video that pissed people off so much, I'm having difficulty locating it on YouTube because of all the videos bitching about it.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmD_69pXpk

you are welcome?


----------



## Rosca (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> And I bet you are just as ascetically pleasing as them.



You thought I cared about your opinion?


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosca said:


> You thought I cared about your opinion?



Over/under on this guy is 11 more posts. Taking bets large or small.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosca said:


> You thought I cared about your opinion?



Ah, you're one of those people.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

Aden said:


> Over/under on this guy is 11 more posts. Taking bets large or small.




I bet you a flat colored pin up of you and your BF. If no rage quit in under 3 months I raise you a yiff scene with smelge


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't rage, just got sick of that vid pretty damn quick


----------



## ADF (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmD_69pXpk
> 
> you are welcome?



All the foam adventure searches I did only turned up videos of people bitching about it


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmD_69pXpk
> 
> you are welcome?


The idiocy burns my eyes


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

ADF said:


> All the foam adventure searches I did only turned up videos of people bitching about it




Its under unlisted so i dug around and found a link


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmD_69pXpk
> 
> you are welcome?


OMG FOAAAAAAAM

Who'd have thought that it could be so exciting.


----------



## Bread (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmD_69pXpk
> 
> you are welcome?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't understand how that is rage worthy.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

The nya video didn't make me rage, it just hurt my ears and made me cringe a little.

The foam on the other hand. That looks like massive amounts of fun


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 9, 2012)

That video irritated the shit out of me, so now it's time to watch retards hurt themselves on youtube.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 9, 2012)

i didnt rage but i started to cringe during the first 3 seconds XD i hate it when people make weird noises like that... come to think of it, thats probably another good reason for me NOT to go to eurofurence!


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosca said:


> You thought I cared about your opinion?


Your post says otherwise.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmD_69pXpk
> 
> you are welcome?



I found this much less annoying than the OP.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> That video irritated the shit out of me, so now it's time to watch retards hurt themselves on youtube.



I can has link prz?


----------



## Dolphus (Jan 10, 2012)

*clicks*
Cosplay Meet
Lets watch then
nyaa nyaa nyaa "burn the witch" nyaa
*Facepalm* ^_^


----------



## Cult (Jan 11, 2012)

Conker said:


> Five seconds in and I stopped. I'm not in the mood for that much stupidity, be it rageworthy or not.



Same here.


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 11, 2012)

*watch ten seconds, go in the other room, get soda, come back close.*

I didn't rage, but I certainly wasn't happy...


----------



## Fay V (Jan 11, 2012)

reminds me of high school. Less rage, more "glad that's over" *close*


----------



## Aetius (Jan 11, 2012)

I could only handle 20 seconds of it.


Fucking weaboos....


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

The only good thing to be said about this video is the constant repetition of Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged sound bytes.  Otherwise, it made me want to find everyone involved and burn them alive.  Also, the foam thing looked like fun.  For the most part, they were just acting REALLY hyper in public, which is fine.  In fact, the only really interesting people I know are like that ALL THE TIME.  Sure, it can be annoying sometimes, but at least they aren't a collective mass of unattractive sweaty people dressed in poorly made anime character costumes mewing as everyone watches in horror and disgust.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 11, 2012)

Nya? Nya. Nya. Nya....OMG MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2012)

Mike the fox said:


> Nya? Nya. Nya. Nya....OMG MAKE IT STOP


Quiet please make it stop
Props for you if you get the reference


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 12, 2012)

I just laffed.


----------



## Cult (Jan 12, 2012)

Fay V said:


> reminds me of high school. Less rage, more "glad that's over" *close*



Sig'd


----------



## Namba (Jan 12, 2012)

Mike the fox said:


> Nya? Nya. Nya. Nya....OMG MAKE IT STOP


I swear, some of the people in that vid were like "the fuck? I'm just here to cosplay, go away."


----------



## Cult (Jan 13, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I swear, some of the people in that vid were like "the fuck? I'm just here to cosplay, go away."



Exactly!


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks cute and fun, I want to try it. No, not really, but it was silly and annoying, but nothing worse.

The foam film, though, that was great, I laughed all the way through  Can't see what people don't like about it.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 14, 2012)

Clicked it, and on the second nya where it showed her face scrunching up to yell nya I instinctively dashed my mouse to the tab close.

Went back to watching CollectionDX's toy collectors podcast, back in my happy place.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 14, 2012)

why


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Annoying, yes but not really enraging. Something that would make me rage would be the new PETA ads which say that domestic abuse is all just one big joke. When you have to wear a neck brace because your boyfriend roughs you up- an influential vegan group actually is laughing at you.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 15, 2012)

While I'm very much an anime fan, I always appreciate when people don't try real life moe or delve too much in the otaku mindset. 
Couldn't watch 5 seconds of it either, but it's not rage worthy, just stupid looking.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 15, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> While I'm very much an anime fan, I always appreciate when people don't try real life moe or delve too much in the otaku mindset.
> Couldn't watch 5 seconds of it either, but it's not rage worthy, just stupid looking.



But it leads into a much bigger question- if you saw this video, and were about to attend your first anime convention, would this discourage you from going?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 15, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> But it leads into a much bigger question- if you saw this video, and were about to attend your first anime convention, would this discourage you from going?



No. I can avoid interacting with weird-looking people or anyone else for that matter, so it'd simply be a matter of rolling my eyes and walking away to wahtever calls my attention.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 25, 2012)

OK FESS UP; WHO HAX THEIR WAY INTO HELL >_>


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 25, 2012)

EDIT: i hate my life


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't see what this has to do about anime or weeaboos as a whole, it's just some asshole making annoying noises. I have a neighbor who sounds like an annoying asshole ALL THE TIME.

Still, one was all it took before I stopped watching.


----------



## Sar (Feb 25, 2012)

And I thought Nyan Cat was annoying...


----------



## Lunar (Feb 25, 2012)

I love trolling weeaboos, talking about Unit 731 and Japan's barbaric invasion of China and other countries, telling them about those vending machines with the used panties, etc...


----------



## Flarei (Feb 25, 2012)

This video has made me want to punch something. With vigor.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

I laughed?


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 26, 2012)

why is he dressed up as the joker in a ANIME con?

am i the only one ho noticed this?


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I pretty much dont give a fuck anymore about anime fags. Every single fucking one does this. This is actually more tolerable than others ive seen.



Fuck, it gets worse?? I thought that this was the top of the scale. And people hate on furries? Show them this shit.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha, talk about funny right there buddy. Watched it twice. Still luaghing. The girl that shot the camra a bird, too funny. Not saying that I liked it, but that its so dam funny. Kind of like when you run over a squirle, you don't like, but it's funny as hell. Yea, still laughing.


----------



## Cult (Mar 4, 2012)

Bubba Jay said:


> Kind of like when you run over a squirle, you don't like, but it's funny as hell. Yea, still laughing.



PETA would breathe fire down your back for saying that. But then again PETA is batshit crazy and easily offended, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 24, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> The only good thing to be said about this video is the constant repetition of Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged sound bytes.  Otherwise, it made me want to find everyone involved and burn them alive.  Also, the foam thing looked like fun.  For the most part, they were just acting REALLY hyper in public, which is fine.  In fact, the only really interesting people I know are like that ALL THE TIME.  Sure, it can be annoying sometimes, but at least they aren't a collective mass of unattractive sweaty people dressed in poorly made anime character costumes mewing as everyone watches in horror and disgust.





Ariosto said:


> While I'm very much an anime fan, I always appreciate when people don't try real life moe or delve too much in the otaku mindset.
> Couldn't watch 5 seconds of it either, but it's not rage worthy, just stupid looking.





Cult said:


> PETA would breathe fire down your back for saying that. But then again PETA is batshit crazy and easily offended, so it doesn't really matter.



I agree with these three, that video was really annnoying, just close to my own rage mark, but alas it only gave me a headache...
The foam video was kinda funny, reminds me of a few hyperactive friends i hang with.


----------

